# Boiler advice



## barnoonan (May 4, 2009)

The current trend with modern commercial condensing boilers is for smaller water volume and circulating water past heat exchanger. Obviously this creates possible problems due to the larger numbers of parts (pumps )etc.

Anyway I have recently been shown (in advance of launch) a new "old fashioned" style boiler with what seems to be impressive technical specs (please see below)

I just wanted to know whether anyone felt that the modern boiler design was better for any other reasons other than size? Efficiency of the model below seems just as good but I am sure there must be a catch.

 108% gross efficiency (98% net)
NO minimum flow rate, meaning no secondary circulation pumps and less electrical consumption
NO minimum return temperature
Mixed temperature returns need no additional equipment as just plumbed straight into water tank.
12 year guarantee longest in the industry
Cascades are done in parallel not serial, meaning no computers or other equipment is required.
Dirt in system settles in bottom of tank meaning boilers can be connected to old heating systems without any modifications.
 NOx emissions less than 16 ppm 
 Noise less than 35db at maximum output 
 Single phase electricity on all models saving further electricity
 Built in building communications and remote operation on electronic control panel.
 Modulating burner - 5:1 turn down ratio
 Pre-mix burner


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to PZ. I am not sure, but Nathan does have an HVAC site somewhere. I am trying to find a link for you. I am not going to close this thread as plumbing and water heating go together. I will find the link and post it for you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is one for contractortalk HVAC area
http://www.contractortalk.com/f6/

And, here is his HVAC site
http://www.hvacsite.com/

Both are Nathans sites and you may get better responses there. If I remember there may be a few here who dabble in boilers.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

barnoonan said:


> The current trend with modern commercial condensing boilers is for smaller water volume and circulating water past heat exchanger. Obviously this creates possible problems due to the larger numbers of parts (pumps )etc.
> 
> Anyway I have recently been shown (in advance of launch) a new "old fashioned" style boiler with what seems to be impressive technical specs (please see below)
> 
> ...


So who do you work for?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am suprised no one has hassled you about an Intro, please give us an Intro and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## barnoonan (May 4, 2009)

*Hi*

Guys thanks for your replies. I will give the links a try.

I actually work for Bechtel out in Qatar project managing water works for New Airport and some retail areas as well. I just need some objective advice on this.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanna live in Qatar. In a balloon. With a harem. Without boilers.

You're right in that newer isn't always better. I install regular standard systems and they last years and years giving adequate service.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

barnoonan said:


> Guys thanks for your replies. I will give the links a try.
> 
> I actually work for Bechtel out in Qatar project managing water works for New Airport and some retail areas as well. I just need some objective advice on this.


No problem.:thumbsup:


----------

